# RIP Lady and Dolly



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. Yep, we do need to cherish the moments we are priviledged to share with our animals.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

So sorry for your loss. *hug*


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

): Keep your chin up. They were beautiful.


----------



## grumpy (Aug 4, 2012)

They knew the love from you and never suffered , i share your sadness.


----------



## amgThoroughbreds (Aug 14, 2013)

Not my horses (and not me in the pics), but thanks for the love. They belonged to a boarder


----------

